# tenir à + infinitif / y tenir



## Maria Lozano

Por favor podéis ayudarme a traducir esta frase:
Je tenais au nom d'Eric, de Manuel, d'Amelia et en mon nom personnel à vous remercier sincèrement de l'accueil que vous nous avez réservé la semaine dernière

Yo la verdad no se como traducir ese tenir à, si se refiere a que se acordaba del nombre de Eric , de Manuel y de Amelia y en su nombre quería agradecer la acogida que se le ha dado la semana pasada,....no se, ese tenir à del principio me tiene confundida.

Muchas gracias.

María.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes, bonjour,

Aquí _tenir_ significa que el agradecer es de suma importancia para la persona que habla.
En este tipo de frases es sobre todo una figura retórica. En español un simple _quiero_ debería bastar.
Quiero, en nombre de Éric, Manuel, Amélia y  en el mío, agradecerle sinceramente...

_Tenir à_ se encuentra en otro tipos de frases como:
- je tiens à mon chien: quiero mucho a mi perro
- cette peinture me tient à coeur: este cuadro es entrañable para mi

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Ruth Pimentel

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos
​
Salut mes amis!
Ça veut dire quoi, exactement, "tenir par dessus" en espagnol?
Je vous copie ici toute la phrase:

"Mohammed V tient par dessus à l'instruction des masses marocaines..."

J'avais pensé à "tener empeño/interés en", mais je suis pas très sure...

Merci bcp à tout le monde!


----------



## Yul

"Mohammed V tient par dessus tout à l'instruction des masses marocaines..."
En attendant la traduction...
YUL


----------



## Ruth Pimentel

C'est vrai, t'as raison, j'avais oublié  "tout".
Alors, peux tu me dire la traduction?
Merci...


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour Ruth,

Ton intuition est la bonne, il s'agit bien de faire tout son possible, avoir un intérêt tout particulier, de trouver particulièrement nécessaire, etc.

Je ne vois pas bien en espagnol la phrase avec "empeño" ou sinon peut-être faudrait-il rajouter un verbe. Hago varios intentos, pero no sé si son válidos:

-"Mohamed V centra todo su empeño en la educación de las masas marroquíes".
- "Mohamed V le concede un interés muy particular a la educación de las masas marroquíes."
- "Un objetivo que para Mohamed V reviste prioridad es la educación de las masas."

No es ninguna maravilla, pero a lo mejor te da alguna idea más.

¡Suerte!


----------



## Yul

Mohammed mira sobre todo por la instrucción de las masas marroquí. ¿Aceptable? ¿Podes mejorarla? 
Yul


----------



## Ruth Pimentel

Merci tous les deux.
La première et la troisième traduction de Gévy sont très bonnes. Par contre, on dirait pas la deuxième...
Celle de Yul est bonne aussi, mais peut être trop colloquial pour un essai pour l'Univ.
À plus!


----------



## Gévy

De rien Ruth.

Tu as raison, la deuxième est un peu bizarre...

Hasta luego y suerte para el resto.


----------



## Ernesto Val

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos
​ 
Bonsoir!
Tengo un problema con "a tenu à ce que" en la siguiente frase: "Il a tenu à ce que son testament soit rendu public après sa mort". No sé cómo traducir esta expresión. ¿Alguien la conoce?

Gracias.


----------



## Gévy

Hola Ernesto:

Tenir à: tener interés, querer / desear (con fuerza), empeñarse en .

Quiso que su testamento se hiciera público tras su muerte.


Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Aprendiz de brujo

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos
​ 
Hola a todos.
En una novela de Romain Gary, "La vie devant soi", aparece con mucha frecuencia la expresión "y tenir", por ejemplo, en el siguiente párrafo:
"C'est moi qui était chargé de conduire Banania dans les foyers africains de la rue Bisson pour qu'il voit du noir, Madame Rosa y tenait beaucoup".
Yo dudo entre dos traducciones posibles: por un lado, "insistir" (Madame Rosa insistía mucho en que yo llevase a Banania a la rue Bisson). O, tal vez, "dar importancia", es decir, que Madame Rosa le daba mucha importancia a que Banania conociera el mundo de los negros africanos.
¿Cuál es, según vuestro mejor criterio, la traducción correcta?
Muchas gracias de antemano, queridos foreros.


----------



## jprr

Bonjour,

Le plus proche à mon avis c'est "dar importancia" ... ce qui peut conduire à insister


----------



## 1Mariajosé

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos
​ 
¿Cómo puedo traducir "je tiens à dire que je suis une bonne femme"

Gracias.


----------



## Rizzos

Falta contexto, pero yo diría:

Mantengo que soy una buena mujer.
o
Sigo diciendo que soy una buena mujer.

Creo que la primera es mejor, pero ya te digo que depende un poco del contexto

Un saludo


----------



## 1Mariajosé

Síiiii, estupenda la primera traducción.

gracias y un saludo


----------



## Anna Josette

1Mariajosé said:


> ¿Cómo puedo traducir "je tiens à dire que je suis une bonne femme"
> 
> Gracias.


 
Otra posibilidad: *insisto en decir que soy una buena mujer*.
Un saludo.


----------



## Marga Luna

BONJOUR, "Foreros"

"Je tiens à vous informer que..."

¿Qué os parece si pongo "cabe informarles que..."?

Se pierde la implicación de la persona que habla, pero creo que recalca la importancia de lo que se va a decir.

Pienso de todas formas que, para alguna ocasión, también podría servir de traducción alternativa ¿no os parece?

Muchas gracias.

Besitos.


----------



## lonchayo

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*
Hilos unidos​
Hola, me gustaría saber el sentido del verbo tenir en esta frase:

bien sur que tu vas connaître ma sœur et mon beau-frère !! j'y tiens absolument.
ES algo así como lo prometo?
Muchísimas gracias


----------



## YaniraTfe

lonchayo said:


> Hola, me gustaría saber el sentido del verbo tenir en esta frase:
> 
> bien sur que tu vas connaître ma sœur et mon beau-frère !! j'y tiens absolument.
> ES algo así como lo prometo?
> Muchísimas gracias


 
Hola lonchayo!

_"J'y tiens"_ no siempre es fácil de traducir al castellano, pero viene a expresar que es algo que te importa y a lo que no quieres renunciar. (que insistes en hacer o en que pase, porque para ti es importantísimo)

En tu frase, yo optaría por algo así:

_"...por supuesto que vas a conocer a mi hermana y a mi cuñado. Para mí es muy importante. (Lo deseo por encima de todo)."_

Espero haber sido de ayuda! Un saludo


----------



## Puuk

*Nueva pregunta*
hilos unidos​
Hola

Podrían ayudarme por favor, cuál es la expresion equivalente en español a
"Je *tiens à* vous en féliciter"....

Entiendo que la idea es "_insisto _en felicitarlo (por algo) "... pero quisiera entender el matiz... 
¿Al usar *je tiens* *à* qué trata de expresar  el interlocutor? ¿una simple felicitación? ¿más que una felicitación? ¿cuál es la intención subyacente?
Ojala sea claro cuál es la duda...

Gracias por sus respuestas y explicaciones.


----------



## Debaires

En este caso:  

Quisiera felicitarlo / felicitarla  por  (algo)

Ejemplo: Quisiera felicitarlo por la obtención del contrato.


----------



## babis

*Nueva pregunta*
hilos unidos​
La frase es: "Mon ami André tiendrait beaucoup à faire ce travail". Podría traducirse como le encantaría, o le gustaría, apreciaría???
mil gracias. Babis


----------



## Haridian_

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos
​ 
Hola! 

Estoy traduciendo una oración de un texto literario, y me preguntaba si alguien me podría aclarar el significado de _tenir à_ en el siguiente contexto: 

_Gaétan juge cette façon d’agir un peu désuète ; il aime les voitures sport, les avions et tout ce qui va vite et fait du bruit. Pierre, lui, ne *tient* pas du tout *à* la vitesse et il s’amuse bien alors que le vieux quadrupède s’essouffle à la moindre petite côte._ (Le trésor du vieux moulin, Denis Boucher, Ed. BEQ)

He consultado el diccionario, pero sigue sin quedarme del todo claro. Imagino que quiere decir algo así como gustarle algo a uno, ¿me equivoco? El texto completo se puede encontrar aquí: http://beq.ebooksgratuits.com/jeunesse/Boucher-moulin.pdf

Gracias de antemano


----------



## chlapec

La idea es en esencia esa, que no le gusta, que no la aprecia, que no le dice nada...
Podría ser: "A Pierre, por su parte, no le apasiona en absoluto la velocidad..."


----------



## bipbip35

Bonjour à tous,

Je rencontre un problème pour traduire la phrase :  "Je tiens à préciser que nous devons tous vivre sur un même pied d'égalité." Je n'arrive pas à traduire la première partie de la phrase. Quelqu'un a-t-il des suggestions ? 
Merci d'avance
Cordialement, bipbip35


----------



## Víctor Pérez

bipbip35 said:


> Je rencontre un problème pour traduire la phrase :  "Je tiens à préciser que nous devons tous vivre sur un même pied d'égalité." Je n'arrive pas à traduire la première partie de la phrase.


Je te propose:

*- Quiero dejar claro que...
*


----------



## GURB

Hola
*Tenir à +inf= tener empeño en +inf*


> Con todo, el Consejo *tiene empeño en precisar* que con arreglo al artículo 13 adoptará las medidas que considere adecuadas. _Fuente_


----------



## charmedgirl

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*

​ El padre invita a su hijo a ir con él a verlo trabajar en sus experimentos, pero el chico responde eso:

"Non, franchement, *je n'y tiens pas trop*, je n'ai pas encore pris mon petit déjeuner."

Je ne sais pas comment traduire ça! "No me apetece"? "No me llama la atención"?

Merci beaucoup.


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

No me apetece demasiado.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## charmedgirl

MERCI beaucoup!


----------



## Escapalamento

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
Hola, necesito un poco de ayuda con esta frase:

"Fasciné par ses livres,* il a tenu,* en 1999, à rencontrer l'ecrivain"

No comprendo bien ese "il a tenu". En algunos sitios veo que puede traducirse como "insistió en..." Pero aquí no lo veo claro.

Gracias.


----------



## Gévy

Hola Escapalamento:

Ya existía un hilo, por lo que he fusionado tu pregunta con el hilo existente, así evitamos hilos repetitivos.

Lee éste desde el principio, supongo que encontrarás la respuesta que andas buscando. 

Bisous,

Gévy (moderadora)


----------



## Lur85

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​


Hola a todos!

Estoy traduciendo _La nonne et le brigand_, Frédérique Déghelt, Actes Sud 2011.

"L’année suivant l’accident, sa mère *avait tenu à faire célébrer* une messe d’anniversaire à Paris".

¿Esta expresion en negrita se podría traducir como "*se vio obligada a celebrar *una misa de aniversario en París"? En todas las páginas que he consultado esta expresión tiene sentido de obligación pero en el contexto no hay nada que me indique que existe tal obligación. Os copio el párrafo para que lo veáis (aunque no aporta nada):

_Cela faisait si longtemps qu’elle n’avait plus voulu se souvenir de Vincent, de son amour pour lui, de leurs fous rires, de la peine de leur mère lors de sa mort sur cette route de campagne. Puis de sa disparition à elle, presque un an après, jour pour jour, comme pour marquer à quel point il était insurmontable de perdre sonenfant, quel que soit son âge.  L’année suivant l’accident, sa mère avait tenu à faire célébrer une messe d’anniversaire à Paris. Elle s’était évanouie pendant la célébration. Son coeur s’était arrêté et le médecin n’était pas parvenu à la ranimer. _

¿Qué pensáis? ¿Es correcto?

Un abrazo!


----------



## toinon

Bonjour, il faudrait sans doute modifier le titre de ton post. Ce n'est pas "être tenu à" mais "tenir à". Cela signifie "vouloir fermement", presque dans le sens d'insister.

*Qqn tient à ce que* + subj./*à* + inf.Regarder comme très important de faire une chose, comme très souhaitable qu'une chose se produise. Synon. _désirer, souhaiter, vouloir_._Tenir à dire une chose_. _Quant à moi, je ne tiens pas le moins du monde à garder une place dans leurs rangs, n'ayant pas la moindre considération pour le génie ordinaire politique_ (Chateaubr., _Mém._, t. 3, 1848, p. 216)._Loin de ramener au type moyen de la race, le mariage d'amour tient à exagérer les divergences_ (Maurois, _Sil. Bramble_, 1918, p. 130).


----------



## Curious33

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
Ne leur parlez pas surtout d’économie politique. Ils l’ont en exécration. Ils tiennent à la qualifier d’_anglaise_, ce qui n’est certes pas une injure, mais ce qui, aux yeux d’un certain monde est un titre d’impopularité.

¿Sería algo así como "se empeñan en calificarla"?

Merci


----------



## hual

Hola,

No me parece mal la propuesta, aunque, a decir verdad, en el semantismo de "empeñarse" veo algo más que en el de _tenir_, algo como tesón, constancia, que no veo en el verbo francés. En éste, por el contrario, prevalece la idea de firme voluntad.


----------



## Curious33

Después de leer todos los mensajes, yo la traduciría así:

"Insisten en considerarla inglesa"


----------



## Gepo

Hola, Foro! 

En su último seminario (1980), Lacan habla acerca de las mujeres psicoanalistas, y dice

_...qu’elles peuvent entendre ce qui de cet inconscient *ne tient pas à *se dire, 
     mais attient à ce qui s’en élabore, comme leur procurant la jouissance proprement phallique._

He aquí mi intento:

_...que ellas pueden escuchar, de ese inconsciente, lo que *no insiste en* decirse, 
     aunque atañe a lo que se elabora, como lo que les procura el goce estrictamente fálico._

Sin embargo, una colega cuya opinión aprecio sostiene que en este caso "ne tient pas à" debería traducirse como "no alcanza a" o "no logra". ¿Podrá algunos de ustedes ayudarnos a dirimir esta cuestión?


----------



## toinon

Hola, sencillamente "no quiere decirse" o "prefiere no decirse".
Acá no va la idea de "insistir" y menos la de "no alcanzar/lograr".


----------



## Nanon

Hola Gepo :
Sin tener certeza absoluta, tal vez me decantaría por la idea de _no desear_, como cuando uno dice _"Non merci, je n'y tiens pas trop"._ Lo voy a seguir pensando, porque el verbo _desear _no me agrada aquí.


----------



## totor

Por mi parte, coincido con toinon en todo lo que dice. 

Por supuesto, hay otras opciones para 'tenir à + infinitif', pero me temo que no en este caso, Gepo.

La opción de Nanon


Nanon said:


> _no desear_, como cuando uno dice _"Non merci, je n'y tiens pas trop"_


me parece muy personal, en el sentido de que una persona sí puede decirlo, pero no olvidemos el texto:


Gepo said:


> ...qu’elles peuvent entendre ce qui de cet inconscient *ne tient pas à *se dire


Según yo lo veo, el que habla es el inconsciente.


----------



## Gepo

Gracias, toinon, Nanon y Totor
Por lo visto, en "no quiere", "prefiere no", y "no desea", prevalece la idea de que en ese "ne tient pas à" hay un deseo o una voluntad que se opone a algo, o bien que falta ese deseo o voluntad para hacer ese algo (en este caso, decirse). Como si dijéramos "no *propende* a decirse".


----------

